# legs drawing



## millert (Jan 5, 2010)

what diagnosis code would you use for a patients whose legs are drawing?  thanks for your help.


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 6, 2010)

*Leg drawing code*

More information is needed.  What does it say in the HPI.  Go with any signs or symptoms you find or what is the final dx the MD gives you?


----------



## millert (Jan 6, 2010)

well, unfortunaltely that is the diagnosis the dr. gives as well as the chief complaint.


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 6, 2010)

*leg's drawing ICD-9*

Is the patient an infant?  
Leg's drawing could be pain in an infant, did the MD refer to this in the ED course?
I would be inclinded to go:
Disease, musculoskeletal, = 729.90 
Without any other information from the chart it is hard to be any more specific than this.  We don't know if it is abdominal pain or not.  The MD didn't call out well-check (v65.5 or v71.89), so not much to go by.  I stay away from vcodes whenever I can as insurance balks at paying them.


----------

